# recomendations for limited mileage policies



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi there,

I am 24 and have owned my R32GTR for about 6 months now. Towards the end of last year it cost me just over 2k with adrian flux to use the car as a daily runner, over the winter i changed to a cheap run about and took the GTR of the road to avoid the salt, mileage gains and high fuel bills of using it to get to work. Now the decent weather is approaching i need a decent limited mileage policy so i can use it weekends and those lovely english summer evenings, adrian flux quoted for 3000 miles a year ...£1700

so does anyone have any recomendations for slighty more reasonable policies???

lewis


----------

